# Outcomes Remote Coder



## Trennis (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi if any one can provide correct answer for me.  Does outcome pay $20 or $3.50 per chart?


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 9, 2008)

$3.50 per chart.


----------



## conie (Sep 11, 2008)

*$3.50 per chart*

hi! does this rate holds thru only in the US? what about the rate if the medical institution outsourced their coding works?


----------

